# phrag inca embers



## Cinderella (Jan 12, 2007)

Why does this happen to my Phrag seedlings? I will just cut it off and cinnamon it, right?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Good question. Here's another one. Why cut it off? I leave the leaves in this condition as long as they're alive [note the green end]. I don't think the spotted part will hurt the plant.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd cut it off if I was taking the plant to a show (no need for other people to see my mistakes), but as long as it isn't spreading, I guess no need to remove it. Might make it worse by leaving an open cut for pathogens to get in.


----------



## Cinderella (Jan 16, 2007)

It ended up spreading and I cut it. I am really going through a bad patch with my orchids lately in general!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 16, 2007)

Are they getting enough air circulation, and are you watering at night?

Barbara


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 16, 2007)

A few of my Phrags like to do that, too. Hasn't seemed like too big of a deal thus far, though.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 17, 2007)

Phrags grow leaves fast...but they turn brown fast too! It's not that big of a deal....It could be salt accumilation or drying of roots too


----------

